# Red Bull Racing Shiv Tri



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just playing with fun idea's since there is so much surface area on this frame to design with....


----------



## CuppiesCake (Jun 1, 2012)

Very cool. I wonder how much overall weight these graphics add though. I thought the whole point of the Project Black was to keep them as light as possible.


----------

